# Permutations of road rage



## Flea (Apr 28, 2011)

When I sold off my car a few months ago, I naively thought I wouldn't encounter road rage any more.  Ha!  

I've had two incidents in the last couple of weeks that were ... quirky. One night I was on my bicycle and merged into the left turn lane for obvious reasons. I was first in line at the red light. As the light changed and I pulled out with a hand signal, a woman in the next lane (not even waiting to turn!) started shouting at me. _*YOU'RE ON A BICYCLE! YOU SHOULD BE IN THE BICYCLE LANE ON THE RIGHT! THAT'S FOR CARS! GET BACK OVER WHERE YOU BELONG!!!*_ The whole thing was just silly - the illogic of me cutting across two lanes to make a left turn from the shoulder, and the passive-aggression of waiting to yell at me _after_ the light changed. I just chuckled, shrugged it off, and kept pedaling.

Had another one today. I was standing at a downtown bus stop of all things, in my own world with my music, doing some people watching from under my cavernous jacket hood. Some random guy walked past at a fast clip, thrust a middle finger at me under my hood, and cruised on by without skipping a beat. I was careful not to laugh this time in case he was paying attention. But it was so quick and so random I couldn't get mad either.  It was just too weird. 

The phrase "road rage" is completely ubiquitous now, as is "air rage." Maybe it's time to add "bicycle rage" and "bus stop rage." It's a fact that even when we're on our best behavior we still aren't immune to others making us a convenient canvas for their personal dramas.  What were these two people playing out?  I'm curious, but I can't really take it personally.  It's just a shame that doing all the commonsense things like being polite and keeping a low profile still don't cover us from others' aggression.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 29, 2011)

You get dickheads everywhere unfortunately , I remember being out on a run years ago and a car went past and some quarter wit threw a half full can of beer at me and hit me in the back.

Some people are always looking for a target to vent their pent up latent aggression on and they will basically do what ever they think they can get away with.


----------



## Flea (Apr 29, 2011)

Quite so.  The thing is that _everyone_ has a dark side, complete with the pent-up or free-floating aggression.  The only difference is how we handle it.  90% of us find healthy outlets, or we're just _really_ good at repressing it.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 29, 2011)

And the other 10% are the ones we have to be aware of, although they do sneak up on us. I find it most morning, with people late for whatever, and me and my car are in their way.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Flea you just illustrated the reason I am afraid to ride my bike down the main road to the grocery store. It would be healthier for me to get out on my bike more often and it would save a bit on gas, but those idjits on the road around here don't know how to share the road with bicyclists.


----------



## Flea (Apr 30, 2011)

Girlbug, you just need one of these.


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand why someone would just flip you the bird.  That's a strange one.


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds realistic to me.  I haven't been a bike commuter since college, but even at that time (back before 'road rage' was part of the lexicon), there were plenty of motorists in Boston that absolutely despised bicyclists, and were happy to show how much they loathed you.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not to point a finger at Flea (sounds like she was in the right!) -- but I see plenty of bicyclists doing stupid things on the road.  Many don't seem to understand that they are subject to the same rules of the road as a car when they're on the road; they blow stop signs & red lights, move without signalling, and generally cause headaches on the road.  On the sidewalks, they blow past people without warning, disregard pedestrian control signals, and, again, generally cause chaos.  And I say this as a certified police bicyclist.  And I didn't even mention the idiots riding a bike at night in dark clothes with no lights or reflectors...  

The guy who flipped her off?  Sounds like random nuttiness.


----------



## Flea (Apr 30, 2011)

Given a couple days' perspective, I think that on one level the guy at the bus stop may have been in the right.  Sort of.  Given a _big_ miscommunication.  

After 6 years living in a crack hood I still find myself on high alert sometimes, and standing at a downtown bus stop at rush hour is a good time to be on one's toes.  I noticed as he walked towards me that he had one hand tightly wrapped around his torso, and I did a double-take.  Was he holding anything in that fist?  Nope.  Back to my regularly scheduled program ...

That was when he flipped me off a moment later.  In retrospect that tight arm configuration might have been a disability, prompting him to construe my second look as getting an eyeful. I would have been angry too.  Or maybe he was just belligerent.  I'll probably never know, and I'm not losing any sleep over it.  But it's a good general reminder to be aware, because there are angry people in this world.  Regardless of how they got that way.


----------



## Flea (Apr 30, 2011)

And yes, JKS, I'm touchy about stupid cyclists too.  They make life harder on us serious commuters by making us all look bad.


----------



## chinto (May 1, 2011)

all you can do is practice awareness... and well keep your eyes open and listen to your gut about any situation if you just get that feeling its going sour.. .get out.


----------



## knuckleheader (Dec 9, 2021)

Nowadays. Packs of bike riders take over an area when riding down streets.
Exhibiting very rude and aggressive behavior.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 9, 2021)

knuckleheader said:


> Nowadays. Packs of bike riders take over an area when riding down streets.
> Exhibiting very rude and aggressive behavior.


That plus in my area, golf carts........mind you I don't golf. They have no Ins no plates and think they own half the road... Now back to my rocking chair.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2021)

seasoned said:


> That plus in my area, golf carts........mind you I don't golf. They have no Ins no plates and think they own half the road... Now back to my rocking chair.


My folks live in Sun City West, where golf carts are ubiquitous.  They make the roads wider but those old guys love their hot rods.  Some of those golf carts go upwards of 35mph, which let me tell you, is screaming fast on little 8 in rims.  😂

was at Basha’s one morning picking up some donuts and literally saw a dude climb out of his golf cart, unfold his cane and wander into the store.  Dude could barely see.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 9, 2021)

Steve said:


> My folks live in Sun City West, where golf carts are ubiquitous.  They make the roads wider but those old guys love their hot rods.  Some of those golf carts go upwards of 35mph, which let me tell you, is screaming fast on little 8 in rims.  😂
> 
> was at Basha’s one morning picking up some donuts and literally saw a dude climb out of his golf cart, unfold his cane and wander into the store.  Dude could barely see.


Sounds about right,


----------



## bill miller (Dec 9, 2021)

I learned today that, sadly, Memphis is now the number one city of its size in murders. Quite a few have been the direct result of road rage. Gang violence and domestic issues also make up a large portion of the seemingly endless killings taking place here every day. Innocent children, people sitting in their house watching TV, and folks just walking down their street are not immune. This is a sad statement for our current society. Anger runs strong and there seems to be no end to it. I think, with all the violence and carnage in the media that we have somehow lost our way. There are good people out there, but we rarely hear about them. So very sad.


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I learned today that, sadly, Memphis is now the number one city of its size in murders. Quite a few have been the direct result of road rage. Gang violence and domestic issues also make up a large portion of the seemingly endless killings taking place here every day. Innocent children, people sitting in their house watching TV, and folks just walking down their street are not immune. This is a sad statement for our current society. Anger runs strong and there seems to be no end to it. I think, with all the violence and carnage in the media that we have somehow lost our way. There are good people out there, but we rarely hear about them. So very sad.


We all have our theories and beliefs about why, but hopefully we can all agree that violent crime is on the rise and we really need to do something about it.


----------

